# Keto diet, no ketosis??



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ok ive been running a keto (low carbs high protein) for 3 days now, now not long i know but the ketostix are showing neutral.

how long does it take for it to kick in normally??


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Normally within 3 days it should show.

The normal reasons why it doesn't, in order of likelihood:

* You are not enough enough fats

* You are eating too many carbs, make sure your total trace carbs are low enough

* You are eating too much protein and your body is converting some of it to glucose (normally due to the top reason)

Post up your full diet


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

ahh ok

heres the diet then

8am

4 raw eggs with a little milk to wash them down

10am

2 scoops whey in water

1pm 200g meat with greens (brocolli, salad etc)

3pm

2 scoops whey in water

6pm Train

730pm

200g meat with brocolli

10pm

Caseian Shake

i am drinking teas and coffees troughout the day but with no sugar


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

wheres the fat?

i think you need loads of fat, to trick your body in to using its fat stores as its main source of energy. theres loads of posts in this on the diet section, very good info on keto diets and fats recomended from certain foods.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

HJL said:


> wheres the fat?


round my waist :bounce:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Lose the milk totally for now

Add fats to the 10am and 3pm whey shakes and to the casein shake. Lots of olive oil.

I don't count enough fats there to get you into ketosis to be honest. How much fats are you eating?


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

im having bits of peanut butter

my evening meal is normally fish based

should i wok everything in olive oil or just pour it over foods??

what do i add to the shakes as fats?? nuts??

i love dry roasted peanuts


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Be careful of carb content in things like nuts and PB.

Now, normally it would be fine.... once you get used to how easily it is for you to get into keto.

But for now, you have no idea. So I would stick to eggs and olive oil. Add in things like nuts and PB later, you might even be able to get away with the milk, you never know.

I don't know your stats, so I'm going to guess you are around 180-200lbs... in which case, a good starting point for ketosis is 180-200g fats, 180-200g protein.... with minimal carbs only coming from your green veg. Do that for a few days and see if you can get into ketosis. Once you're in it, start adding stuff back in to see what you can handle.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

im stuck on ideas on what to add for the fats then?

i can only think of mayonaise and olive oil really

what would i add to the shakes as a fat??


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Eggs or olive oil in the shakes mate. Yum yum 

Mayo, oil or butter with the meat/fish.

Eggs and butter as a meal works well.

You only need to do that until you get into ketosis and start learning about your body and what you can and cannot have. I'm not suggesting drinking olive oil for life... just until you get into keto and can start adding in nuts/pb/etc again.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

excellent, star man many thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

Get yourself to H&B and buy a load of fish oils. 30g/day

Scramble the eggs in a bit of butter. drop the milk.

Add some coconut milk into your shakes, doesnt have to be alot. 20-30g. loads of EFA's.

Ofcourse, if your not eating to many cals no matter where they come from, you wont produce any ketones.


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

There is no need to have a 30g intake of fish oils, at all.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

salmon got bare fat in it and it's all good fat try and eat some of that


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

iopener said:


> There is no need to have a 30g intake of fish oils, at all.


True, there is no need, However there is no need to take clen, but people do.

From personal experience ive found:

It helps get me into ketosis and if i stall on weight loss upping my fish oils generally kick starts it again

Sorts my joints out no end, and with an arthritic wrist and 3 lots of squats a week i find it helps.

So, for the sake of a few quid, im quite happy.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

yea defo not enough fats imo, u should be having some with every meal

as big said i would remove the milk for now

get those fats up, trace carbs down and give it some time and u will be fine!

depending on how many carbs you were eating before depends on how long it takes to get into ketosis as you need to rid your body of all them first! they say it can take 3-10 days so change your diet around then be patient! it will happened!

u could do a couple of mammoth depletion workouts to rid your carb/glycogen stores if you wanted to hurry it along!!


----------



## Weak &amp; Feeble (Oct 15, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Get yourself to H&B and buy a load of fish oils. 30g/day.


!!!!!!

Initial reaction to that are:

1) Wallet damage

2) Kidney damage (cheap H&B stuff is likely full of ****ty toxins)

3) Breath damage (give us a kiss!!)

4) **** damage (diarrohea??)

DT


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

1) Maybe

2) Doubtful

3) Fish oils don't taste of fish, even if you're not using capsules

4) 10g oil 3x per day is hardly likes to give you the sh!ts.


----------

